
Why People Still Don't Buy Groceries Online - Reedx
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/02/online-grocery-shopping-has-been-slow-catch/581911/
======
tracker1
It's much more expensive, and you can't pick your own produce. Given the
pickers' incentives for fast over quality/accuracy, it's often a bad
experience. I've tried a couple times and every single time, part of the order
is wrong, often something like "bread" or "milk" is tagged "out of stock" and
beyond that, correcting anything is painful and time consuming.

Some bulk things, I might order on Amazon, but not much.

------
Something1234
It's expensive, and more difficult for me to browse than going to the store. I
much prefer to meander my way through a store than track down the listing on
the store site.

------
youngtaff
Unsurprisingly that's a very US perspective from The Atlantic - in the UK
online grocery shopping is well embedded and expanding (although only
relatively small % rate)

We're shopped online for over a year and generally avoid going to the
supermarket if we can

------
xfitm3
I used Instacart and as everyone else has pointed out: it's just too
expensive. The grocer in my area accepts orders online and they fill it for
free. When it's ready I pull up and they bring out a full cart. It's
fantastic. The produce they pick is OK but you won't ever be happy unless you
do it yourself.

------
hbcondo714
I tried buying groceries online with Ralph's (who uses Instacart) but items
were almost always reported as out of stock during the shopping process and
the alternatives weren't desirable in that I requested organic or non-gmo
products but the alternatives provided were not organic or contained GMOs.

------
microtherion
Online groceries are a key ingredient to our family being able to live without
a car. We tend to order not-so-perishable items (Soda, Potatoes, Milk, Toilet
paper) online from
[https://www.leshop.ch/en/supermarket/home](https://www.leshop.ch/en/supermarket/home)
which makes shopping for perishables on foot/public transit much more
manageable.

------
justtopost
Online order, pay and instore pickup are a thing, and superior for dry, canned
and frozen goods. Just buy your produce seperate, or join a co-op. I order all
my meat from one of 3 local farms, all of whom deliver either by hand or
fedex. Easy peasy. Nobody can compete in price or quality.

------
DeonPenny
I do now, I tried to do it in store, but I forget things, I don't have time to
think, and the store next to me sucks. Delivery is like $5 so I go for it.

------
heyjudy
Webvan and Peapod tried and died. Supermarkets themselves have tried. Maybe
Instacart, Google Express, Amazon Local can survive.

